
graphql-tools-fork – keeping on stitching - yaacovcr
https://github.com/yaacovCR/graphql-tools-fork
======
yaacovcr
Fork maintainer here. Hoping to continue supporting schema delegation and
stitching despite Apollo deprecation, as well as addition of cross-service
delegation caching. Looking for help, and trying to assess interest. :)

